# Quick Commercial /Photoshop Question



## Shaspa (Apr 9, 2012)

I was hired to do my first publication shoot and the publication wants a .psd file 60-75 mb. When I merge the layers, it is only 27mb. If I leave all the layers (which I don't want to do), it is 127mb. I'm still a photoshop novice - what can i do to get it in the mb range they need?

Thanks!
Shannon


----------



## KenC (Apr 9, 2012)

That's an extremely narrow range which doesn't appear to make sense.  I would ask again - perhaps you misinterpreted and someone said something a little indefinite, like "no more than about 60-75 mb" in which case the flattened file should be fine.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2012)

What they said is, unfortunately, not an atypical statement from someone who doesn't really know anything but only is funneling misunderstood data from an art department.
Are they planning on editing the file and thus want the psd?
Ask them what dimensions in pixels they want and what color profile.
Sometimes that question will fluster them enough to get forwarded to the art department and you'll get a sensible answer.

If they are still unhelpful and just reiterate '60-70' just selectively merge layers until you get close to their target.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> What they said is, unfortunately, not an atypical statement from someone who doesn't really know anything but only is funneling misunderstood data from an art department.


+1.

It can be a mistake to assume the people at the publication understand what they are saying, and I agree with KenC that because of your inexperience it's also quite possible you may have misunderstood what they said.

So the key is - ask them for clarification.


----------



## minooo (Apr 9, 2012)

that's for sure, you missed something.
ask again


----------



## photospherix (Apr 12, 2012)

I do not know how many times I have been told that the client wants a 300 dpi image, I then reply "what size of image", and they then reply back *"300dpi, I just told you that!". *I then say ok


----------



## fotoforay (Apr 13, 2012)

Just flatten the image for them and tell them to stop complaining


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you know? -  You can fire clients!


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 20, 2012)

Publication wants a .PSD, aka a free tutorial on how you edit


----------

